# Hiya! Thanks for having me here!



## Rachel'sFlock (Dec 7, 2010)

My name is Rachel and I live on several acres in Otis, Oregon, with my husband of 15 years, a dog, a cat, a kitten, and 6 Black Australorp chickens.
I have a dear friend who happens to have a Dad who is a genius bee-keeper (like the kind that breed for specific traits and is a scientist about it), who is happy to set me up with some bees.
I have never kept bees before, and know virtually nothing about it. Consequently, I have sought oout this resource to help me learn, before my 10,000 and one new friends arrive, come spring.
Thank you in advance for your patience, as I will be asking all kinds of things everybody is already supposed to know.
I am very excited about the prospect of having a hive and of living among these wonderful, industrious, magical creatures!

Brightest Blessings
Rachel


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Welcome...and before you know it, you will have 60,000 new friends by the height of summer.


----------



## Rachel'sFlock (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you, Alpha6! I knew bee people had to be as friendly as chicken people! (maybe even friendlier!!!)
I am very excited for a growing hive, and hope I can learn to make the additional hives needed for expansion ! Seems to me the "infrastructure" is the most expensive part of the process.
I am not over-handy, but I do have a friend who is, and perhaps he might help me for some pure beautiful honey and a few dozen eggs!
Thanks again for the warm welcome!

Brightest Blessings!


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Eggs and honey...that would keep me close by.  Don't hesitate to ask any question, better to learn from others then make some costly mistakes. Beside the honey...beekeeping really is a lot of fun. Plus your garden and flowers will do soooo much better. Again welcome.


----------



## Rachel'sFlock (Dec 7, 2010)

I learned a lot about all the things I didn't know from beginning my chicken flock. That's why I was do delighted to find this forum. I actually thought I knew a lot about chickens when I started...hah!
Thanks again for the advice. I have no doubt, as Spring nears (and certainly once it does!) I will have a million questions.
I am an avid reader, and am prepared to learn a lot, but sometimes the best thing about a Community is just someone to tell you it's ok to be so obsessed about your new friends, and also, that you are not crazy for fretting about them! 

Brightest Blessings!


----------



## MARBIS (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome Rachel,
This is the right place to bee
Lots of knowledge and experience, arround here, you will find answers to all of your questions. Enjoy


----------



## Rachel'sFlock (Dec 7, 2010)

MARBIS said:


> Welcome Rachel,
> This is the right place to bee
> Lots of knowledge and experience, arround here, you will find answers to all of your questions. Enjoy


Thank you so much, Marbis!
I just KNEW I had found my way to the right place!

Brightest Blessings!


----------



## merdoc (May 4, 2010)

Welcome Rachel I have 6 RIR hens 1 rooster and 1 hive of bees oh yea 2 cats that think their people.Relax with it and have fun and the biggest lession I learned so far dont panic.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

I'm sure you'll find this forum very informative - a good site to learn more about bees & beekeeping. Be sure to check out the "How to Start Beekeeping" subforum - it contains many good tips covering the basics.

It's good that you have a "genius beekeeper" to help get you started. Mentors are important. I also recommend getting involvedl with a beekeeping club. Clubs are great places to get connected with nearby beekeepers, and learn what beekeeping practices work best in your area:
http://www.orsba.org/htdocs/regionalbranch.php


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Rachel, you will find the chickens work well with bees. They will eat wax moths and small hive beetles, hopefully before they get to the hive. If the moths and beetles ever get in a frame, the chickens will eat them out without destroying the frame.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Welcome Rachel,

This is the perfect forum for newbies. Good luck.
I read alot on this forum and used the information to get my equipment list together last winter. I also knew I wanted all medium boxes based on the reading. Bees were thrilling and scary (the unknown, not the stings) all at the same time. Still so much to learn.

Chickens! yea! Looking for quiet hens (no roos). Are the Bl. Australorps quiet? Or, what is? Just want two or three........calm, gentle, quiet. Or what breed should we avoid that is noisy?


----------



## Rachel'sFlock (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the wam welcome BeeBliss!
I do find the BAs to be pretty quiet chooks, but be aware they will "sing" when they lay, and they will lay! My 6 started laying on the Autumnal Equinox, this year, and are at over 300 eggs, so far!
Get 3, if you can. They are very flock-ish and like to have loads of friends. In the pecking order, it is hard when there is only an alpha and only one other.
Tell you what, I will answer your chicken questions, if you help me prepare for and keep bees! lol
Thanks again for the warm welcome!

Brightest Blessings!


----------



## nunarr (Aug 7, 2010)

HI Rachel and welcome to one of the better bee sights, any prob's just ask someone will know what to do. And enjoy your bees they are cool little dudes, all the best from New Zealand


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi Rachel, You found a great site for info, Not sure where Otis is, I'm in 
Battle Ground Just out of Portland. If you have a bee club around there, that will also help with info and connections. Lucky we dont have hive beetles here yet, but wax moths are active.

Good luck , have fun..


----------

